# Here is a Early Christmas present for 5 of you



## Ben_G (Nov 30, 2015)

Since the Amtrak guest rewards program changed and I do not want or need another credit card or have any train adventures planned I cashed in a bunch of points. Still found myself with a few over 5 thousand so just spent them on 5 lounge passes. I would like them to go to someone who would use them but only 1 per person.....Share please....Sure takes the edge off a trip if you have long layovers at least for a little while.

First 5 PM's I get with name and mailing address as soon as they arrive I will put one in the mail to that person. I will check back on here when they get here and first come first served.

Hope you all have a blessed Christmas season from our place to yours

Ben & Gayla Goodman


----------



## Railroad Bill (Nov 30, 2015)

Do not need the passes, but thank you for your kind generosity.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 30, 2015)

Ditto, good karma should come ur way!


----------



## HARHBG (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry to read you (and the Mrs.) won't be doing any more Amtrak Travel, but THANKS!! for he most generious offer.


----------



## New Train Guy (Nov 30, 2015)

I am new to train adventures and planning several trips. Thank you so much for your offer

Edit to delete personal information. Please contact each other by PM without posting contact information. Thank you.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 30, 2015)

New Train Guy said:


> I am new to train adventures and planning several trips. Thank you so much for your offer
> 
> Edit to delete personal information. Please contact each other by PM without posting contact information. Thank you.


I don't think New Train Guy can use PM - he only has 5 posts. Perhaps you can send the info to the OP.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 30, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> New Train Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to train adventures and planning several trips. Thank you so much for your offer
> ...


"Newbie" member (less than 15 posts) can us the PM system without any limitations.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 30, 2015)

PRR 60 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > New Train Guy said:
> ...


Ok. I must be thinking of another forum I'm on. Feel free to delete my post if you want.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 30, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


No problem. I was't sure either, so I drilled into the member group permissions. Other than doing that, there is no way to know.


----------



## Ben_G (Nov 30, 2015)

All have been spoken for, will get them out as soon as I get them.


----------



## sitzplatz17 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have (had) no need for them either but wanted to commend you on your generosity as well!

May your holiday season be joyous.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry to be a nag, but am I one of the lucky people who got one? I just want to know whether to look for it in the mail or not.

Thanks either way. It's a generous gesture and it will be appreciated.


----------



## MnMotherMary (Dec 1, 2015)

May life bring you a reflection of the kindness you've shown to others.


----------



## Bigval109 (Dec 2, 2015)

Ben I could use one for my upcoming trip in February


----------



## Ben_G (Dec 5, 2015)

In order of the message request I recieved they go out today to.

AKA

Cho Cho Charlie

Trainmans Daughter

Jtddander

Harahbg

Wish I had a thousand more to pass on sorry everyone else


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 5, 2015)

It was very nice of you to pass on the 5 you possessed.

Now, if only you had head end passes to give out!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 5, 2015)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It was very nice of you to pass on the 5 you possessed.
> 
> Now, if only you had head end passes to give out!


Hey Now! That's an excellent idea to raise Revenue!

Even if the Nervous Nelly Safety types and the Legal Eagles would have a fit!


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Dec 5, 2015)

Ben_G said:


> In order of the message request I recieved they go out today to.
> 
> AKA
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ben! This will be much apreciated on Granddaughter's and my trip to NY and WAS in June. What a great thing for you to do.


----------

